# HOMEMADE SODA POP



## grizzlyi99 (Aug 22, 2007)

<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip1 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip2 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip3 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip4 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip5 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip6 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip7 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip8 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip9 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip10 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip1 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip2 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip3 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip4 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip5 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip6 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip7 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip8 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip9 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip10 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip1 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip2 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip3 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip4 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip5 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip6 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip7 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip8 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip9 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();>
<DIV =lm_tip id=lm_tip10 =lm_div_mouseOver(); =lm_div_mouseOut();> I'm in between batches of wine and thought it might be fun to make homemade soda pop with the kids. All the recipes I have found call for refrigeration after bottling to stop the fermentation process. With 6 kids my refrigerator space is limited and this will be my first attempt at making soda. Does anybody know of any recipes that might call for adding something like potassium sorbate to kill off the yeast so that the soda can be stored in our pantry until it is ready to be cooled off for consumption?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorbate will not kill the yeast grizzly. It will keep it from reproducing. Might jsut wait til this winter and put it out in the cold to stop fermentation. Not sure though that when it warms back up it could possibly restart.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree, sorbate and meta only inhibit refermentation, cold stabilizing or sterile filtering are the only ways to do this properly. I believe you can stop it with sorbate and meta like you say but the amount needed exceeds the amount I would ever recommend to anyone.


----------



## PeterZ (Aug 23, 2007)

Potassium sorbate prevents yeast from reproducing. That leads to a number of questions that I am not sure have been studied.

1. Does the sorbate "sterilize" the yeast, or is its presence in the environment inhibitory? 

2. How long does an individual yeast cell live in a specific environment? All of the work in microbiology I have ever done or studied deals only with colonies, not individual cells.

3. How stable is potassium sorbate in that same environment? All organic chemicals break down over time.

My thought is, when you have a relatively small number of yeast cells in a racked wine that will be back-sweetened and clarified, that the sorbate lasts for the several weeks that you wait before racking off the fine lees and bottling, and during that time the remaining yeast dies. You get minimal refermentation, and at bottling you have a yeast free wine with a lot more life in the sorbate anyway.

I spent 20 years being forced to think about this kind of thing, and I appreciate your sympathy. I'm much happier as a computer tech for the Navy.


----------



## Joseph1 (Aug 23, 2007)

There was a good article on making root beer by Vaughn Hardman in the September 2005 issue of “Pressing News”.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

http://www.finevinewines.com/September_2005.htm

His procedure also involved refrigeration to stop the production of carbon dioxide (fermentation). Additionally, I believe that home made root beer is also refrigerated to retard spoilage. You might explore using a fermentable sugar for the CO2 production and a non-fermentable sugar for the sweetening. This may reduce the need to move the entire batch to the refrigerator at once. Since excess CO2 can be explosive, I recommend plastic rather than glass bottles especially when children are involved.


----------

